# Puppy Barks at Hair Dryer



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

The lawn mower thread got me thinking about the best way to handle my own situation. Sasha is 12 weeks old. Her puppy pen is my bathroom, so she's there when I blow dry my hair. Also, because it is FREAKING COLD out now, I must use the dryer on Sasha after a bath or if she dumps her water dish. She does not run away from the dryer. She just stands nearby and barks nonstop. Sometimes she'll jump to bite the air. Is there a way to get her more relaxed around the dryer?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

You could reward calm behavior with treats while the blow dryer is on.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> You could reward calm behavior with treats while the blow dryer is on.


Ditto ^ ... ^ ... ^ ... I did this with the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup, I did it with the vacuum cleaner, too. Muggsy would stand in front of it, barking furiously the entire time I vacuumed. At the time, the entire place was carpeted and the neighbors were not amused. Reward her for calm behavior around the dryer when it's off. Then turn on the dryer, but across the room, as far away as you need for her to be calm. Treat being calm. Get closer and closer, treating for calmness.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> You could reward calm behavior with treats while the blow dryer is on.


This worked! Sasha received bits of dog cookies -- homemade, of course -- while I dried my hair in peace last night. Thank you. 

My older dog used to bark at golf bags and baby carriages for some reason. He was a rescue and his rescue group flooded him by leaving a golf bag and a baby carriage in the foyer of his rescue home. Now he is timid of new, large bags but he will carefully approach them and he doesn't bark.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasha1/2 said:


> This worked! Sasha received bits of dog cookies -- homemade, of course -- while I dried my hair in peace last night. Thank you.
> 
> My older dog used to bark at golf bags and baby carriages for some reason. He was a rescue and his rescue group flooded him by leaving a golf bag and a baby carriage in the foyer of his rescue home. Now he is timid of new, large bags but he will carefully approach them and he doesn't bark.


That's why I don't like flooding. It doesn't really solve the underlying problem. Honestly, I could not tell you why dogs pick what they're freaked out by. I get hair dryers and vacuums- the noise- but why bicycles? Lots of dogs hate bicycles. It's weird. 

I'm glad you're getting success with Sasha. It's nice when you can do things in peace, isn't it?


----------

